# Barr report?



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

Where'd it go? I went to www.barrreport.com and there's nothing there?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

There is a forum there. Just takes FOREVER to load.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Huh, not working for me either.


EDIT: Wow... that DOES take forever to load. No graphics for me either, what's up with that load time?


----------



## python (Mar 21, 2007)

Loads just fine for me.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

python said:


> Loads just fine for me.


Same here, loads quickly.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

loads quick for me.... now.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Workin' good.


----------



## longlywalker (Dec 17, 2005)

Not working for me either.


----------



## GregWatson (Jan 15, 2004)

We had an emergency move to a brand new server due to hardware issues that our webhost was experiencing ...

I'd actually been nagging them to move us to a new server for several months. We had been on the same server for almost five years, so it was getting pretty technologically "old" <grin> ...

Everything should be back to normal now ... or for those of us that think it used to load slow, better than normal ...

Greg

P.S. For anyone experiencing problems in the last few hours, it is a cache problem and either clearing your cache or rebooting will clear the cache on your local computer ...


----------

